# Lowest rider rating you have seen so far?



## SOBE (Jul 9, 2014)

I accepted this ride and wanted to pick him up for my curiosity only, but he did not answer my two phone calls to confirm his address and after waiting three minutes I canceled the ride (no charge to rider), then left.
I have received his ping again after driving few blocks, but ignored.
This is lowest rider rating I have seen so far.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

SOBE said:


> I accepted this ride and wanted to pick him up for my curiosity only, but he did not answer my two phone calls to confirm his address and after waiting three minutes, I canceled the ride (no charge to rider) than left.
> I have received his ping again, after driving few blocks but ignored.
> This is lowest rider rating I have seen so far.


Saw a request from a 1 yesterday - first time I've ever seen one that low.

I let it expire.


----------



## jamesk (Nov 24, 2014)

2 in Newport Beach pax ( rider)


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I've picked up a 1 and a 2, and they were great..unless these numbers have a decimal, it is safe to assume they are now 2nd time users...

That being said, picked up a total b1tch rated 3* last night. Ended up waiting way too long, pin off by a building. Texted me she was at the next building at the 5 min mark...didn't come out until 10 minutes, I had texted her I was in the lot a minute after she notified me of it being the next building...

She was on the phone, so I just started driving...asked her if she used Uber often, said she mostly used a Limo company, but Uber if they were too long of a wait. She said she usually got the same driver, so I said, "Well, he must not like you very much because your passenger rating is 3 stars." This set her off on an 'I'm never using Uber again rant'...

I tried to spin it as if I was helping her, would give her 5 stars, explained that she could move the pin, mentioned that Uber's data showed the number 1 thing drivers down-rate for is wait time...then she slammed my door.

Felt good to give out a couple 1 and 2 star ratings last night.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

All the lower rated pax yesterday made me wait. I cancelled on one at 6 minutes after he took 5 minutes to respond to my arrival text, a 4.4


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Lowest I've seen is a three. Picked her up and she seemed fine, had to give her five stars... she did everything right.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Haven't seen 1's and 2's so far, lowest I've seen is 3.4 and lowest I've picked up is 4.5. I try to avoid anything lower than that.


----------



## tigger (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys please help me figure out where the pax rating is. Whenever I go to "info", it says n/a. Any other place, that I'm missing.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lowest I have seen was a 4. Picked him up. It was daytime. If it was midnight, my cut off is at 4.7. Anyone with 4.7 or less canot ride in my car after dark. I use Uber's own magic number to draw the line between pass or fail.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Last night I picked up a 1 star, no issues. It was a short ride, but we got there no issues. And he was outside waiting. Another one put in the wrong pickup address, 1 block down. I called her and told her where I was. I had my flashers on and she asked if that was me. I said yes and I turned around to get here. When I got to where she said she was 1/2 block away, I waited about 1 minute and then called her 4x. No answer. I cancelled the trip as a NO SHOW. I think I saw her get into another car and she probably didn't have the smarts to cancel or that she was in the wrong car. Anyway, I got another one right after that.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

I picked up a 2.7 the other day. The guy doesn't know why he has such a low rating. Says he never had any issues.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Lowest one I've seen was 2.0 didn't go for it. 
On another note - I rarely gave out 1* only because Fuber would send emails to explain why. Which I never did. 
Now with so many assholes in my car I dished them out quite a bit. Guess what - guber doesn't care anymore. No more emails from them.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jamesk said:


> 2 in Newport Beach pax ( rider)


THREAD # 3/ JAMES K.: So how is that commute
from Houston to Newport Beach, CA. working
out for you? I do appreciate the cheesecakey
avatar, however!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Haven't seen 1's and 2's so far, lowest I've seen is 3.4 and lowest I've picked up is 4.5. I try to avoid anything lower than that.


THREAD # 7/ ABQ. MIKE: Nice to see that
you've become reincarnated in Loss
Angle Eez. Certainly enjoyed your 
"triple tap" exit from the frozen in-
terior of that almost highjacked
Pollos Hermanos truck. Rock on!


----------



## jamesk (Nov 24, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> THREAD # 3/ JAMES K.: So how is that commute
> from Houston to Newport Beach, CA. working
> out for you? I do appreciate the cheesecakey
> avatar, however!


Uber do allow activation in many cities and she is my baby producing factories


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

My husband who is the uber driver, I just come to the forums to see all things Uber. 

His first run was a rider with rating of 3.5, she was very nice and he had no issues


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I rarely....rarely give out ones. Lots of 4s and some 5s. I think these <4 passengers that seem OK may not be OK when they are drinking or with a group of their friends and could have earned those ratings. Not too surprising that the women that are *****es during the day seem to consistently be *****es. I'm sure the same is true for men that are assholes.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Got a ping from 3.5 other day I gasped, and said hell no. Let somebody else do that.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lowest rating I picked up now stands at 3.7!

I responded to a ping only because it was 2 minutes away and it was daytime? What could possibly go wrong, right? Actually a few things went wrong but still I managed to pick up the 2 guys!

They provided me with wrong address but still I learned where they were and I drove to their location. It took me almost 5 minutes to get them. It was a very short trip. Upon getting in the car, immediately they started talking about how expensive their UberX ride was the prior night at around 6 bucks. And it should have been less etc... etc...

Still I improved their score by giving them a 4 Star! That was for making me look for them and wait. I want to be as fair as I can possibly be to the riders.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

The lowest i picked up was the 2.7 that i posted about, but if I'm out driving i will pickup anyone, rating doesn't matter to me. If a ping comes i go. The PAX I've had problems with have all been highly rated so ratings don't matter. After a week of trying to accept only xl rides, my acceptance rate fell off and i began getting messages that i would be deactivated if i didn't improve, fell to 23% now back at 78%. Since then i accept everything, if I'm out driving.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

sts713 said:


> After a week of trying to accept only xl rides, my acceptance rate fell off ..


Request your local office to set up two vehicles for you:
1. One that gets pings for both X and XL fares
2. One that only gets pinged for XL fares
Uber has done this in a number of markets. I have mine set up this way and can switch back and forth depending on circumstances. And it won't impact your Acceptance Rate when you only want XL fares.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Once I accidentally discovered there was a problem but I didn't think about it too much, until now!!!

I took a passenger and started the trip, but then I got distracted with something and attempted to start the trip - which effectively ended the trip!
There were other drivers around so I kept driving and asked my passenger to re-request the trip (since I was closest, I should have been picked up immediately). They kept getting other drivers for a good 7-8 minute ride all along. then we arrived at their hotel and we kept trying inside the car another 5 minutes. Each and every single time other cars showed up. It was very frustrating. They kept cancelling other cars until eventually I was picked. The whole entire time I was no further than 2 feet away from them - inside the same car!

Then I asked them to allow me drive all the way to exact spot I picked them up and terminate the fare there. It was flat rate, and it charged the same fare, so customers were not impacted by a price differential. But this is puzzling. I am almost sure that the relative location of a driver is not the primary factor for picking up a passenger. but I need to still figure out the rules. It causes unnecessary frustration when you are in a game and don't know the ground rules.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

I tried they won't let me. They say everyone in Houston must do both. 

Thank you for reaching out.

All of our partner drivers with Uber who have an UberXL registered vehicle also have to be available for an accept UberX calls also. We are sorry but we are unable to remove the ability to accept UberX requests.

I hope this helps and have a great weekend!


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have accidentally canceled and the PAX had problems getting me again. I think Uber figures if PAX re-request after driver has ended trip PAX must want different driver.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

sts713 said:


> I tried they won't let me. They say everyone in Houston must do both.


Keep trying. I had to request it a couple of times before I found a CSR that wasn't too lazy to make the change. Hopefully this isn't just your Houston market with some different rules than other places. Good luck!


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will try again


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Once I accidentally discovered there was a problem but I didn't think about it too much, until now!!!
> 
> I took a passenger and started the trip, but then I got distracted with something and attempted to start the trip - which effectively ended the trip!
> There were other drivers around so I kept driving and asked my passenger to re-request the trip (since I was closest, I should have been picked up immediately). They kept getting other drivers for a good 7-8 minute ride all along. then we arrived at their hotel and we kept trying inside the car another 5 minutes. Each and every single time other cars showed up. It was very frustrating. They kept cancelling other cars until eventually I was picked. The whole entire time I was no further than 2 feet away from them - inside the same car!
> ...


I think Uber might have something in the app that you have to be a certain distance apart. This would stop people from giving out their number to riders.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

No cause i do it all the time. It is only after ending trip that it is hard to get it back. Requesting a new trip w/PAX in car is no problem. I often have PAX in car when they request ride and always get it.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

sts713 said:


> The lowest i picked up was the 2.7 that i posted about, but if I'm out driving i will pickup anyone, rating doesn't matter to me. If a ping comes i go. The PAX I've had problems with have all been highly rated so ratings don't matter. After a week of trying to accept only xl rides, my acceptance rate fell off and i began getting messages that i would be deactivated if i didn't improve, fell to 23% now back at 78%. Since then i accept everything, if I'm out driving.


I think if you are on XL you should be able to switch to XL pings only.


----------

